# Learn to Snowboard



## Newpylong (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty much "mastered" (if you want to call it that) skiing at this point and interested in learning to snowboard to mix it up. I am not interested in renting because I like to have my own gear. Would a smart thing to do be to wait until the off season / end of year and buy some cheaper freeride equipment from last year? What should I be expecting to pay?

I live just north of Boston so Nashoba Valley is very close. Pretty small hill, is it a decent place to learn?


----------



## hiroto (Feb 13, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> I live just north of Boston so Nashoba Valley is very close. Pretty small hill, is it a decent place to learn?



I think Nashoba is tough for beginners that beyond the magic carpet, they really don't have good beginner trail.   For the first day of snowboarding, you would be more productive at Wachusett that after spending some time on magic carpet, you can move up to nice long beginner trails, Indian summer and Sundowner.  You can also buy cheaper "lower mountain" ticket that limits you to those trails, but should be good enough for the first day of boarding.


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 13, 2011)

ah ski master. that is good. i've been doing it for 50 yrs. and i'm still learning. i envy you.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 13, 2011)

powpig2002 said:


> ah ski master. that is good. i've been doing it for 50 yrs. and i'm still learning. i envy you.




 I was being sarcastic, ha.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 13, 2011)

hiroto said:


> I think Nashoba is tough for beginners that beyond the magic carpet, they really don't have good beginner trail.   For the first day of snowboarding, you would be more productive at Wachusett that after spending some time on magic carpet, you can move up to nice long beginner trails, Indian summer and Sundowner.  You can also buy cheaper "lower mountain" ticket that limits you to those trails, but should be good enough for the first day of boarding.



That is true, the trail map looks mostly Blue. Too steep for beginners even? How about Ski Bradford? I have always been turned off of Wachusett due to crowds...


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 13, 2011)

ah ski master, i, too, was being sarcastic. but,  i just couldn't help myself. you led with your chin. now  you know you've a new nickname


----------



## WJenness (Feb 13, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> That is true, the trail map looks mostly Blue. Too steep for beginners even? How about Ski Bradford? I have always been turned off of Wachusett due to crowds...



Wachusett does get crowded, you're right... But Indian Summer and Sundowner are off their own lift, and generally are pretty uncrowded... They'd get busy on a peak Saturday afternoon or something, but other than that, you'd be fine over there.

I made my first falls and turns on skis on those trails about 4 or 5 years ago at this point.

-w


----------



## Glenn (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been out of boarding for years...but I'm still tempted to pick up a used board and bang around. 

I'd say treat it like a purchase of an "extra" pair of skies. Look online, see what you can get. Hit the local shops in the next few weeks and see what they're trying to unload for "end of the season" deals. 

I'd even check Craigslist for used boards. The only caution there is you need to know what you're looking for with used...make, model, price ect.


----------



## jmorrison518 (Feb 18, 2011)

I just got back from the Burton Outlet in Wrentham, MA. (Buying more stuff that I don't need) All boards/bindings are 30% off, but if you buy a board and set of bindings together they are 40% off right now (all 2010 models)

At the end of February/beginning of March, all of the 2010 boards go to 75% off. that's when it gets REAL interesting. We bought setups for both of my daughter's last year. 2 Boards, 2 sets of boots, 2 sets of bindings and 2 helmets for just over $350. The retail was over $1000.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 19, 2011)

Off season definitely the way to go, but start looking for deals now --

I'd say expectations for a complete setup, boots/bindings/board new is around $500 min.  

Used would be fine to learn, and you can resell it just as easy as you got it,  just splurge on the new boots...


----------



## gladerider (Feb 23, 2011)

i went through the similar experience about 5/6 years ago after skiing about 17 years for a different reason: i always wanted to give it a try and also thought that i wasn't getting any younger to take the beating. pick up a decent all around board. i bought a ride kink for $160. pretty much 1/2 the price at the end of the season sale up in sugarbush. bought a 60% off on salomon dialogue boots @ evogear.com. 80% off drake bindings at a tent sale at a local ski shop on a columbus weekend. all pretty much at the end or beginning of the season sale. i still have the setup.

learning. my recommendations are: 1) get a helmet if you don't have one; 2) get to a LONG blue trail with a consistent pitch. a snowboarder's worst enemy is a green flat trail with a lot of traversing. unlike two plankers, traversing = walking = bad; 3) pick a powder day. helps your falling less painful; and 4) persevere. once you start linking turns, you will pick it up much faster than skiing.

have fun.


----------

